# Ogólne > Badania >  Badanie ogtt - gęsta krew...

## Rafał.K

Witam. Dzisiaj miałem wykonywany test OGTT 75 g glukozy. Przy pobieraniu, które wykonywane było 2 h po jej spożyciu krew była gęsta. Czy to może świadczyć o wysokim poziomie cukru we krwi ? Dodam, że wcześniej miałem pobieraną krew w celu bodajże prób wątrobowych i nie miałem tego problemu. Proszę o odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam.

----------

